# re canning thin jam



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

In early August, I canned a batch of peach jam. It was my first batch of the season and I had forgotten that peach needs a little more pectin.

Everything canned fine and sealed fine, it is just thin and I am looking to re can it when I have time to thicken it up for consumption.

how much pectin should I use? A full recipes worth? Any insight would be helpful. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

Werforpsu said:


> In early August, I canned a batch of peach jam. It was my first batch of the season and I had forgotten that peach needs a little more pectin.
> 
> Everything canned fine and sealed fine, it is just thin and I am looking to re can it when I have time to thicken it up for consumption.
> 
> how much pectin should I use? A full recipes worth? Any insight would be helpful. Thanks in advance!


 Werforpsu,

You don't say how much you have, SOOOOO, I would open all of it and put into a large enough pot to RECOOK. Bring to a ROLLING BOIL. Boil for the recommended time, add in a full package of pectin, bring back to rolling boil. Boil for 3 minutes, or until it starts to thicken. Put into jars and reprocess in water bath for 15 minutes.
We had one batch of pear jam that did that this year, also. No problem, just a PITA to redo.

I could be wrong, but IMHO, it sounds like we both had the same problem. Did not cook long enough the first time. :soap:

Dave


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

In addition please consider setting a jar or two of the thin jam aside for...... topping for Vanilla Ice Cream!!! Nothing quite as scrumptious as a little peach jam on "nilla" ice cream!!!! I have done the same for Strawberry, Blue Berry, and Raspberry jams as well. One client of mine actually asked me to make her a "special batch" of that special "Blueberry sauce" !!! LOLOL :clap: Thicker than syrup, thinner than jam!

Please let us know how what you decide to do and how it turns out for you!!!:happy:


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Anyone ever hear that we should not try to "double up" batches of jams? That is to say use twice as much ingredients and process at same time. I know I have done it, I know others have done it, but i have read and also heard from old school grandmothers never to try to make double batches of jams and jellies. Does anyone know why???


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

doingitmyself said:


> Anyone ever hear that we should not try to "double up" batches of jams? That is to say use twice as much ingredients and process at same time. I know I have done it, I know others have done it, but i have read and also heard from old school grandmothers never to try to make double batches of jams and jellies. Does anyone know why???


 doingitmyself,

DON'T quote me, but I think THAT was the problem we had with ours not setting up. EVERY batch we made following the instructions for volume, they turned out perfect. If it calls for 10 cups of fruit, then DON'T try to use 20. IT WILL FAIL. ONLY use 10. (Just an example) :smack

Dave


----------



## Jlynnp (Sep 9, 2014)

That is exactly what I did this year. I had enough grape juice for 2 batches and so to take the easy way out I did them together. Never again!!!


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

thanks all. I got so busy and wasn't here after asking my question!

It was probably a double batch (I haven't counted the jars and I make so much peach jam that I don't remember), but I have done that loads of times successfully. It was purely caused by the fact that (in my experience) peach jam takes more pectin then the other jams that I make, which I forgot to take into account when making it. I plan to make a note on my recipe!

I will do a full reprocess with a complete additional amount of pectin.


----------



## agwagenecht (Jul 10, 2015)

doingitmyself said:


> Anyone ever hear that we should not try to "double up" batches of jams? That is to say use twice as much ingredients and process at same time. I know I have done it, I know others have done it, but i have read and also heard from old school grandmothers never to try to make double batches of jams and jellies. Does anyone know why???



I've read the same thing. The Ball Book absolutely recommends not doing it. Every time I've tried my jam ends up too thin. You have to increase the cooking times and sometimes add extra pectin to get it to set. I suppose it's takes more cooking to evaporate enough juice to get to the gel stage. I did a double batch of cherry marmalade. Boiled it for 40 minutes and once processed it became runny. Makes a great sauce on cream cheese, a glaze on ham, etc.


----------

